# NikosCC's Graphics Challenge



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Wazzzup Everyone, I'm going to set up a game for Non-Paid members. If your a non paid member and would like to get a _*Paid Membership* _and a Hott _*Sig/Avy*_ well than this is the section for you.. 

All you have to do it **Stay Active/Do your normal thing*.* Thats right Just Stay Active and keeping up the good work. You do not have to create any GFX at all..

_*
Winner/Runner up will get:
*_Winner gets a *Lifetime Membership* courtesy of myself 
Runner up gets a *Premium membership* courtesy of Bail3yz
Signature/Avatar (Fighter of your choice)
1000 Credits
and some Rep Points..

P.S. Just remember your being watched, so just do your normal thing and we will see who wins..

Goodluck!!


P.S. Post in here to announce your entry into the game

*Members-*
The Legend
SlaveTrade
badguy
Nick_Lynch
Terry77
Rated
G-S-P
70seven
Couchwarrior


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll also sponsor someone with a paid membership.. I can't really offer a sig or avatar tho. Go post people!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll do this


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I go for quality rather than quantity. You may have noticed that all my posts, however infrequent, are crazy awesome.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'm not going for just Quantity. The member who is the most dedicated to the site will be chosen. Quality is a important. 

Does this mean your in..


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm afraid not. I reply where it is necessary/I feel my input is warrented and I have something worth while saying. To do otherwise would be to hate myself.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

However, you have to remember, quality counts a lot as well. So in the end, it Just because you racked in 2000 posts, doesn't mean they were all great. We're looking for inciteful, intelligent posts.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

A peanut is not _actually_ a nut.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> A peanut is not _actually_ a nut.


What?


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll get in on it.

I've been extremely busy with work, as I am up at 3:57 in the morning trying to get a head start on the trading day.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Damn, a paid membership is what I want for freakin' Christmas. 

I always wanted to get a paid membership but I don't have a freakin' credit card. 

Count me in!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

plazzman said:


> What?


A Peanut is a *legume*, which is not _actually_ a nut at all. This is a useful post.


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Alright, I'll try to post some more. I don't post very often but I like to read stuff mostly. I'm in. How long does this contest last?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm game. This forum brings the goods to the people.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Sure, sign me up. (Although this kind of invites spamming. :\)

Oh, how do you plan on keep track of activity? Do you have the mods all in on this or something?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, I'm helping him run/decide this contest.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yo Plazz and Nikos, I'll help you judge this beezy and keep watch of the guys who are in the contest. Hell, Plazz...you know I'll pick the right person.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Yo Plazz and Nikos, I'll help you judge this beezy and keep watch of the guys who are in the contest. Hell, Plazz...you know I'll pick the right person.


Sounds good to me..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Yo Plazz and Nikos, I'll help you judge this beezy and keep watch of the guys who are in the contest. Hell, Plazz...you know I'll pick the right person.


lol yeah, listen to him, he know how to pick the right person


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, lol. I am not very observant, when did Nikos become a moderator (congrats)? I hope it was recently because I swear I saw him as a prem member not too long ago.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Rated said:


> Oh, lol. I am not very observant, when did Nikos become a moderator (congrats)? I hope it was recently because I swear I saw him as a prem member not too long ago.


Like two or three days ago I believe.

If you need anymore help looking out for good posters, I'm in.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Count me in, I'm on here almost all day (during work :thumb02


----------



## la kings fan (May 19, 2008)

I'm up for it


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

la kings fan said:


> I'm up for it


You lasted long eh?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, I'm in... I have no idea what's expected of me, but as long as I won't get banned if I lose, I guess it doesn't hurt to sign up for this.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot about this. How long is this thing going till?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Results will be coming in the next week or so..


----------



## GroundGame (Dec 9, 2007)

Ill Join, free is always good:thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

GroundGame said:


> Ill Join, free is always good:thumb02:


Sorry bro. But the game is already over the winners have been picked and will be posted soon..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*ITS ALL OVER
***winners are in****​ 

It was tough, but we finally picked the winners. it was a very close call to make so i had no choice but to Pick 2 winners. Here are your new Lifetime Paid Members..

* Slave Trade
Terry 77*​ 
They will both receive a Lifetime membership/Signature and Avatar(If wanted)1000 credits each and Rep points from myself.. You guys did great your fantastic members and i look forward to posting with you gentleman..


bail3yz will be purchasing a Premium membership for 

* The Legend *​ 


Congratulations to all these fine members.. Keep up the great work. Maybe we will try again sometime..


*!!!Memberships will be coming soon be patient!!!*


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

ill enter this long live quality over quantity


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

This is the greatest news in my history of MMAForum's. Well, this or being the first MOTW.

Dang, some epic moments in my history of MMAForum's. I was feeling real blue with Sherk losing to Penn, thus me losing to CopperShark, but this definitely makes up for it.

I always wanted to become a paid member but having no credit card, that was impossible. I'm glad that I've finally got a paid membership and that means I can start putting up the flashier sigs and avy's. Awesome.

Nikos, Thanks man. You've been great from the moment I've joined this site. Plazz, kds13, and everyone else, you guys really make this forum amazing. 

I swear I've been tardy to class COUNTLESS times because I just HAD to check this site. This site is starting to become like an addiction, it's the first site I check when I get on. Dear Lord..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats man, definitely deserve this.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

NikosCC and the good people on this, your class acts. I'm stoked, this is the first thing I've won since a friggin chair at a furniture store. 

Thanks for the invite and pulling this whole thing through, cool shit.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for picking me, I am glad to be on this forum.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Niko hasnt updated it yet, but norway1 won too!.. Congrats everyone


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

norway1 was not in the challenge but if you would like to sponsor him thats no problem..


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Yea lets do it.. how do I pay for the 2 memberships?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

OK... The Memberships are Done and hope all 4 of you guys enjoy..


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> OK... The Memberships are Done and hope all 4 of you guys enjoy..


Oh dang! Awesome.. Thank You VERY Much.

This means I can start flaunting the flashier avy's and sigs right? ^^


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> OK... The Memberships are Done and hope all 4 of you guys enjoy..


Thanks again.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yes sir Just post what you would like in the GFX section and i will work on something for you.. i also sent all the Winners 1000 Credits..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shit, finally you guys are prems.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

The time has come for me to get a Yoshihiro Akiyama Sig/Avy.

I'll make a thread after I hunt me some pics.

Yippee!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> The time has come for me to get a Yoshihiro Akiyama Sig/Avy.
> 
> I'll make a thread after I hunt me some pics.
> 
> Yippee!


Shiiit, I'll definitely take care of you on this one!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, I forgot about this. Ha, congrats to the winners!


----------

